

Octopus Wrestling - cmaher
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Octopus_wrestling

======
katherineparker
Thank you for posting this.

Along with cuddle services, this is the weirdest thing I've seen today lol

[http://www.torontosun.com/2013/04/09/popular-cuddle-
services...](http://www.torontosun.com/2013/04/09/popular-cuddle-services-
have-a-wide-appeal-to-canadian-consumers#)

